
Show HN: Client-Side Encrypted Gist - srpeck
https://github.com/srpeck/encryptedgist
======
srpeck
I had the same need as SDEES
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12441302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12441302)),
so I created a zero-install, client-side encrypted, browser-based editor using
SJCL+CodeMirror in Vim mode.

Live link to try it out here:
[https://srpeck.github.io/encryptedgist/index.html](https://srpeck.github.io/encryptedgist/index.html)

~~~
qrv3w
This is awesome! Very clever to use Gists. (As SDEES author, I'm also super
happy to be able to serve as inspiration.)

Could you add functionality to list available documents? Perhaps its possible
to get a list of the documents using Gist API after getting GH credentials so
the user doesn't have to copy-paste the Gist ID.

------
cyphar
Please add a license to your code. As it stands, it is currently proprietary
(and nobody except you is allowed to use it, modify or distribute it).

~~~
srpeck
Added MIT license.

